# winter washing



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

with having a black tts i like to wash it regularly to keep it clean, and as you will all know this time of year brings all of the salt and rubbish on the roads which is noticeable on the car and needs to be washed off to prevent damage to the paint.

with it being so cold though i dont want to be spending my usual 3-5 hours washing her, so has anyone got any ways is which you wash your cars throughout the winter to keep them squeaky clean??

i've got a pressure washer but the hose is generally frozen this time of year so doesnt help much when thinking of giving it a quick blast, i also dont want to take it to a car wash or hand car wash as it will only end up getting scratched.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Plenty fetching and carrying of buckets whilst the hose is out of action, stick to the usual routine with the washmitt working top down to bottom. Then a quick pour over with clean water from a bucket and a quick dry off with a towel. It doesn't dry properly but at least it gets the crappy stuff off ready for the next lot to make it dirty again. You can always use marigolds to help the hands :wink:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

For me, pre spray the lower half with auto finesse citrus, then snow foam with auto finesse avalanche, give it a good jet wash then wash with dodo juice supernatural shampoo. Give another blast with the pressure wash, then using an open ended hose give it one final wash down. Then I spray qd on a panel and pat down with a fluffy towel.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

A bit late now, but a good couple of coats of wax will help protect the paint from the road salt until the temperature is mild enough to wash the car.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Have one of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46653&gclid=CJrXqPG0obQCFWbKtAod-xoAyw. No access to hose anyhow. Works pretty good and can be used during hose pipe bans.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Like you its too much hassle to get the pressure washer out this time of year only to find hose frozen. I put the reel on the steps outside my flat and the free end about 2m below and it syphons all the old water out before putting away, I have been known to connect hose to the hot tap in this weather too.

I tend to go to local supermarket and get 2 mins on their self service jet wash (beware these tend to be more powerful than the home ones), blast off the worst of it then drive home and wash using a couple of buckets of water, if you wait long enough the rain will come along and rinse it clean otherwise its a watering can or two to rinse.

Stu.


----------

